# Favorite song



## Hawkfish (Jul 5, 2008)

My favorite song is "Gold Ecstasy" from the Good the Bad and the ugly soundtrack.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 5, 2008)

It varies. A lot.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 6, 2008)

Same as AK. I depends on what my current obsession is.


----------



## SlipKnoT (Jul 6, 2008)

It's hard to just pick one.

Conquer All - Behemoth
Now I Lay Thee Down - Machine Head
Love? - Strapping Young Lad
My Last Serenade - Killswitch Engage
Hold Back The Day - DevilDriver
Slit Wrist Theory - 36 Crazyfists
Believe In Nothing - Nevermore
All Hope Is Gone - Slipknot
Psychosocial - Slipknot
Halo - Machine Head
Clouds Over California - DevilDriver
Not All Who Wonder Are Lost - DevilDriver
Bleed - Meshuggah
Vermilion - Slipknot
The Bleeding - Five Finger Death Punch
The Dream Is Over - Mushroomhead (Feat. Jens Kidman of Meshuggah)
Scream Aim Fire - Bullet For My Valentine
The Howling - Within Temptation
Bloodwork - 36 Crazyfists
Laid To Rest - Lamb Of God
Imperium - Machine Head
Rejection Role - Soilwork
As Above So Below - Behemoth
A Tout Le Monde (Set Me Free) - Megadeth (Feat. Cristina Scabbia)
30/30-150 - Stone Sour
Bleed The Fifth - Divine Heresy
Purity - Slipknot
Polyphony - Strapping Young Lad
Save Me - Damageplan
Seamless - American Head Charge
War Head - OTEP
Just So You Know - American Head Charge
Sober - Tool


----------



## Jetx (Jul 6, 2008)

Don't have one.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 6, 2008)

Hardest question ever ;-;


----------



## Timmy (Jul 6, 2008)

so many

but atm Tongue Tied from Red Dwarf because
yeah.


----------



## Flazeah (Jul 6, 2008)

Right now, my favourite songs are the trance version of Stars by Roxette (umm, in case you're interested, you can listen to it here - the title says Start, but hey :D) and Get Out (Of My Way) by Dj Shog.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmm, currently, my top ten songs roll out like this:

10: Luke Bryan - Country Man
9: Eli Young Band - When it Rains
8: Kelly Clarkson - Low
7: Adam Gregory - Crazy Days
6: Lee Ann Womack - Last Call
5: Randy Houser - Anything Goes
4: The Lost Trailers - Holler Back
3: Keith Urban - You Look Good in My Shirt
2: Gretchen Wilson - Don't Do Me No Good
1: Jewel - I Do

As you can see, I love country music. If I had to pick my all-time favorite songs:

10: Dixie Chicks - Landslide
9: Sugarland - All I Want to Do
8: Dixie Chicks - Goodbye Earl
7: Lady Antebellum - Love Don't Live Here
6: Miranda Lambert - Gunpowder and Lead
5: Sugarland - Something More
4: LeAnn Rimes - Probably Wouldn't Be This Way
3: Lady Antebellum - Love Don't Live Here
2: Sugarland - Baby Girl
1: Miranda Lambert - New Strings


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 6, 2008)

1. Drowning Pool- Bodies
2. Spineshank- New Disease
3. Slipknot- Surfacing


----------



## Altmer (Jul 7, 2008)

Anathema - One Last Goodbye


----------



## Deathguise (Jul 7, 2008)

The Sound Of Silence - Nevermore
or
Brave New Hell - Bloodbath


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

Although I haven't heard it in its entirity, I'm falling in love with the song "Mamma Mia" from the new move, "Mamma Mia."


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 7, 2008)

My favourite song changes all the time, but 1985 by Bowling for Soup is normally up there. Along with a ton of stuff from RENT (La Vie Boheme, Take Me Or Leave Me, Tango: Maureen) and Wicked (Defying Gravity, What Is This Feeling?, For Good).
But it varies too much to really say.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2008)

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd


----------



## Morbid (Jul 7, 2008)

Very hard question, as I love loads of bands and most of their albums are full of amazing songs. I'll go with "Forest... With This Memory Of A Free Festival" by Ted Maul. Ted Maul are a death metal band that incorporate hardcore and drum'n'bass influences into their music, and are also incredibly awesome and deserve more recognition. This song was the first I ever heard from them, and connected with me really strongly. Brutal and dark while melodic and catchy at the same time, it's awesome tbh.

Also got to mention Hammer Smashed Face by Cannibal Corpse, Dead By Dawn by Deicide, Chapel Of Ghouls by Morbid Angel and Time Is Running Out by Muse (odd one out what? :P) because they're amazing too.


----------



## Erika (Jul 8, 2008)

Right now, it's "What We Came Here For" by Damone, but that just may change tomorrow. XD;


----------



## Altmer (Jul 8, 2008)

Morbid said:


> Very hard question, as I love loads of bands and most of their albums are full of amazing songs. I'll go with "Forest... With This Memory Of A Free Festival" by Ted Maul. Ted Maul are a death metal band that incorporate hardcore and drum'n'bass influences into their music, and are also incredibly awesome and deserve more recognition. This song was the first I ever heard from them, and connected with me really strongly. Brutal and dark while melodic and catchy at the same time, it's awesome tbh.
> 
> Also got to mention Hammer Smashed Face by Cannibal Corpse, Dead By Dawn by Deicide, Chapel Of Ghouls by Morbid Angel and Time Is Running Out by Muse (odd one out what? :P) because they're amazing too.


Celtic Frost - Dawn of Megiddo imo


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 8, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> Although I haven't heard it in its entirity, I'm falling in love with the song "Mamma Mia" from the new move, "Mamma Mia."


I know I'm arguing about pop, but w/e.
Listen to the ABBA version so you can compare. :D


----------



## Morbid (Jul 8, 2008)

Altmer said:


> Celtic Frost - Dawn of Megiddo imo


tbh I don't know that much Celtic Frost. I have Morbid Tales which is pretty good, need to check out some more of their stuff when I get round to it.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 8, 2008)

I only have To Mega Therion, but everything past Into the Pandemonium (I hear that one is a masterpiece) is rumored to be crap anyway


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 8, 2008)

I saw To Mega Therion and my heart jumped...

but then I realized you weren't talking about this. =[


----------



## kaia (Jul 8, 2008)

I like slipknot.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 8, 2008)

Into the void-NIN. 

It got Josh and I together. Um... I dunno.


----------



## Morbid (Jul 8, 2008)

Altmer said:


> I only have To Mega Therion, but everything past Into the Pandemonium (I hear that one is a masterpiece) is rumored to be crap anyway


I listened to their newest one Monotheist a while back as well I remember, but it was insanely slow so got boring quite quickly. Like slow enough to make Black Sabbath sound like Dragonforce or something :S


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 8, 2008)

Probably the Radiohead song A Wolf at the Door.


----------



## rrayuu (Jul 8, 2008)

This one
Best song eva! XD


----------



## Altmer (Jul 9, 2008)

Morbid said:


> I listened to their newest one Monotheist a while back as well I remember, but it was insanely slow so got boring quite quickly. Like slow enough to make Black Sabbath sound like Dragonforce or something :S


apparently that is a weird goth/doom album, they tend to be slow


----------



## Morbid (Jul 9, 2008)

Altmer said:


> apparently that is a weird goth/doom album, they tend to be slow


Yeah not so much into the doomy stuff tbh. At least when it's that slow lol. I'll check out the albums you mentioned though, cheers :)


----------



## PichuK (Jul 9, 2008)

Varies. I do like Riot by Three Days Grace and a couple songs from Hoobastank.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 9, 2008)

Morbid said:


> Yeah not so much into the doomy stuff tbh. At least when it's that slow lol. I'll check out the albums you mentioned though, cheers :)


I like Candlemass though.


----------



## Deathguise (Jul 9, 2008)

Candlemass are indeed the finest doom band imo. I do agree about doom in general being a bit dull, all I've heard of Celtic Frost was one doomier song, and it put me off a bit.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 9, 2008)

listen to early celtic frost, that's pure proto-black metal (thrash metal with a gritty avant-garde edge and a bit lacking production)


----------



## Morbid (Jul 9, 2008)

Downloaded To Mega Therion to check it out, all I can say is FUCK YEAH. :D lol it's rather good.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 9, 2008)

now you see why all the BM bands think CF are so cool


----------



## Morbid (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll be honest though, I prefered Obituary's version of Circle Of The Tyrants to the one on that album. The rest of it is quality though :D


----------



## Altmer (Jul 10, 2008)

I prefer Opeth's version.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

Now I have another favorite song (My favorite changes nearly every day).

Billy Currington - Don't


----------



## Fireworks (Jul 13, 2008)

Changes a lot for me as well, even within a day sometimes

right now, my fave songs are:

Pain Of Salvation - Lilium Cruentus
Duran Duran - Ordinary World
Katatonia - Teargas


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 15, 2008)

Hmmm... Either Goodbye by Breaking Benjamin or If Everyone Cared by Nickelback. I can't decide. Probably If Everyone Cared.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 15, 2008)

I know I posted in here already but I just _have_ to throw this out there.

Tristania's "Deadlocked." Oh my fucking _god_. This song starts out very calm and serene; just a piano playing some simple notes for about a minute with random angelic noises here and there. After that's done, the guitars and violin come in. It's all very soothing - the guitars aren't really put on the foreground so they compliment the violin very well. The violin is just very soothing, yet at the same time I can feel the emotion of the musician playing it.

_ And then Vibeke Stene starts singing.

_As if the music wasn't hauntingly beautiful enough, you've got easily one of the most talented female fronts in the genre. She doesn't have the power of Floor Jansen or Simone Simons, but her voice is so passionate, her precision is so swift, and it is just orgasmic. This is the song where she just shines.

The way she and the choir belt out the chorus is heart-wrenching. Meanwhile, all of the instruments are still calm as can be except the lead guitar which compliments Vibeke nicely.

Summary: This song is so disturbingly beautiful it's almost hard to listen to. I love this song very much.


----------



## Blazing Chao (Jul 15, 2008)

My favorites are One Week (Barenaked Ladies((WTF kind of bandname is that!?)).), and Jumper (Third Eye Blind).


----------



## RavenMarkku (Jul 15, 2008)

Top Ten:

10. Knights of Cydonia - Muse
9. Perfect World - Simple Plan
8. Tears Don't Fall - Bullet For My Valentine
7. Lay Down - Priestess
6. The Pretender - Foo Fighters
5. Imaginary - Evanescence
4. Ready, Set, Go! - Tokio Hotel
3. The Howling - Within Temptation
2. Two Inches From A Main Artery - Through The Eyes Of The Dead
1. Take My Hand - Simple Plan


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm becoming re-re-re-reobsessed with Kelly Clarkson's song, Breakaway. It is one of, if not the, bestest song EVER!!! :D


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 16, 2008)

Markku V said:


> 9. Perfect World - Simple Plan
> 8. Tears Don't Fall - Bullet For My Valentine
> 4. Ready, Set, Go! - Tokio Hotel
> 1. Take My Hand - Simple Plan


We cannot be friends. Ever.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 18, 2008)

Suddenly, I have discovered a new gem.

Whitney Duncan - When I Said I Would


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 18, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> Although I haven't heard it in its entirity, I'm falling in love with the song "Mamma Mia" from the new move, "Mamma Mia."


Mamma Mia was a kickass musical I bet the movie will never be half as cool :sunglasses:



Markku V said:


> 4. Ready, Set, Go! - Tokio Hotel


fffffff

Anyway, right now my top 5 is like:
1. Try It (I'm in Love With a Married Man) - Pet Shop Boys
2. In Denial - PSB
3. High Hopes - Pink Floyd
4. Raphaël - Carla Bruni (holy shit the president's wife)
5. Home and Dry - PSB


----------



## Altmer (Jul 18, 2008)

my favourite is Anathema - Temporary Peace right now

but bound to change


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 21, 2008)

Mine varies alot, but currently I'd say "Shine" by Anna Nalick. Along with many different songs from musicals. And whatever else catches my fancy.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 21, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Mamma Mia was a kickass musical I bet the movie will never be half as cool :sunglasses:


Have to agree with you there. 

La mer by NIN right now...


----------



## soothsayer54321 (Jul 29, 2008)

At the moment its Aerosmith - Dream On, but it changes about every day so yeah.


----------



## Keltena (Jul 29, 2008)

I love a ton of songs for different reasons, but... if I had to pick one? "Lullabye For A Stormy Night" by Vienna Teng. It's just so quiet and beautiful, and it always makes me feel better when I'm upset.

My current obsession, though, is "Still Alive" from Portal. 8D


----------



## Jolty (Jul 29, 2008)

Jolty said:


> Hardest question ever ;-;


Ok I think I might actually post properly in this thread now

Still finding _one_ favourite song is HARD AS HELL so I shall just go through my favourite artists and list my favourite songs by them...

*Queen* (ok I have it narrowed down to TEN jesus christ)
Hammer To Fall, No One But You, '39, I Want It All, Breakthru, The March Of The Black Queen, Radio Ga Ga, The Prophet's Song, Save Me, Princes Of The Universe.

*Led Zeppelin* 
Good Times Bad Times, Immigrant Song, Thank You, Stairway To Heaven, Whole Lotta Love.

*Pink Floyd*
Wish You Were Here, High Hopes.

*Guns N' Roses*
November Rain, My Michelle, Used To Love Her.

*Aerosmith*
Dream On, I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing.

*The Who*
Baba O-Riley, Love Reign O'er Me.

*Poison*
Something To Believe In, Talk Dirty To Me.

*The Beatles*
Hello Goodbye, Ticket To Ride, Hey Jude.

*ABBA*
Fernando, Money Money Money, Mamma Mia.

*Brian May*
Ressurection, Star Fleet, Love Token.


ahaha tl;dr


----------

